# Duplicate name on booking



## tracy (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, hoping someone can give me some advice. 

I made a booking with Amtrak for 2 passengers but due to auto fill instead of giving myself and my husbands names i gave my name twice!

Is there any way i can rectify this? Would i be better cancelling the booking and starting again?

First timer so any help appreciated, thankyou


----------



## pennyk (Mar 11, 2019)

I would call Amtrak and see if they can modify your reservation.  I am not sure if you can modify a passenger name on line.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 11, 2019)

You should be able to call and have an agent fix it (I know you can add someone to a reservation, so I don’t see why a name change for the second passenger would be an issue). Depending on the fare type you opted for, cancelling and rebooking may incur a fee, and it’s also likely that the price will have gone up by the time you do so, costing even more.

But I don’t think it makes much difference anyway. I assume you and your husband have the same last name, right? Because even if they ask each of you for an ID when you board, if they see that the last name matches, I really don’t think they’d care that there’s an error with the first name. But still worth a call to 1-800-USA-RAIL to see if it can be sorted out. Good luck!


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 11, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I would call Amtrak and see if they can modify your reservation.  I am not sure if you can modify a passenger name on line.


Indeed. You can change your train, date, or accommodation online (though certain promos sometimes prohibit online modifications), but nothing more. It explicitly says that for more complicated/significant modifications such as adding a passenger, you have to call.


----------



## tracy (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank-you all very much for your advice


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 11, 2019)

Guest tracy said:


> Thank-you all very much for your advice


No prob.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 11, 2019)

Let us know how it goes.  I seem to recall reading somewhere recently (most likely here) that names can't be changed on existing bookings.  Hopefully a cancel and rebook isn't in your future.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 11, 2019)

Ryan said:


> Let us know how it goes.  I seem to recall reading somewhere recently (most likely here) that names can't be changed on existing bookings.  Hopefully a cancel and rebook isn't in your future.


They may have changed it. I’m pretty sure I had read at least once that you couldn’t add someone to a reservation after the fact, but now Amtrak.com explicitly says that you can. If they are able to add another passenger to a res, why can’t they change one of the names?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 12, 2019)

Ryan said:


> Let us know how it goes.  I seem to recall reading somewhere recently (most likely here) that names can't be changed on existing bookings.  Hopefully a cancel and rebook isn't in your future.


That's cause you heard from a source that said it isn't allowed or was allowed at the time.   

And I'm still fuzzy on why they can't/couldn't.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 12, 2019)

Good to know I’m not totally insane.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 12, 2019)

Ryan said:


> Good to know I’m not totally insane.


Pleaseeeeeeeee I lost my sanity years ago.... :lol:   :lol:


----------



## districtRich (Mar 12, 2019)

No name changes isn't just an Amtrak prohibition. It's standard in the airline industry too. They do it so people don't buy up cheap tickets and then resell them later on and do a name change to the buyer when walk-up prices go up


----------



## Maglev (Mar 13, 2019)

My wife goes by her middle name.  There was a potential conflict between her ticket and her ID on a Delta Airlines reservation, and I was able to change the name.


----------

